# Router lift for Milwaukee 5625-20



## gonzois9 (Nov 29, 2011)

For some reason, a lot of the lifts out there seem to be made specifically for the Porter Cable 3.5hp router. According to the reviews, the Milwaukee is beter than the PC, so I wanted to go that route, but I want to complement it with a good lift. I wanted to get the Benchdog pro lift because of the price and the quality of the tool, but I'm always open to suggestions. Thoughts?

-james


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Jessem Mast R Lift II*

It's the way to go ( I have several) and will fit any router according to their site: 
http://jessem.com/MAST-R-LIFT_II.html
The height lock feature is important because it will change under load, unless it's locked.  bill

BTW For a big hand held router I love the Milwaukee 5625. The handles are located just right and so is the switch. Soft start and lots of power. The PC 7518's are in the tables in my shop. The 5625 has height adjustment from the base as well so maybe no need for a "lift" I donno?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm a fan of the 5625 too, but don't use a lift with it. You can always add one later if you see the need, but you might not. Buy some good router bits with the money you save! :thumbsup:


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice heavy duty router. I have mine mounted in a woodpecker lift. Smooth and precise.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

:blink:I'm thinkin the 5625 is one of those with the lift built in..:blink:
Amazon.com: Milwaukee 5625-20 15 Amp 3-1/2-Horsepower Fixed Base Variable Speed Router with T-Handle Height Adjustment Wrench: Home Improvement

Ooops, missed this from woodnthings "The 5625 has height adjustment from the base as well so maybe no need for a "lift" I donno? " That's what I mean. My Freud 3000 does that so no lift is needed.. Course, if ya got a couple hundred ya need to get rid of....


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

Woodpeckers makes their PRL and Sidewinder in versions for the Milwaukee 5625. I have my Milwaukee in the Sidewinder and love being able to change bits without having to lift the plate out! Great router and lift combination that won't be leaving my shop until I croak or something.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*



thintz said:


> Woodpeckers makes their PRL and Sidewinder in versions for the Milwaukee 5625. I have my Milwaukee in the Sidewinder and love being able to change bits without having to lift the plate out! Great router and lift combination that won't be leaving my shop until I croak or something.


or something? :laughing::laughing: Bid Red is staying in my shop too, unless something happens..... :thumbsup: bill


----------



## gonzois9 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all of the feedback. I'm going to give it a whirl without the lift and see how it goes. I do like the ability to quickly and easily change bits, but 3 bills can buy a few quality bits. 

-james


----------

